# To dexos 2 or not to Dexos 2?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

so i was writing up a customer that just bought a 2016 2500hd with the duramax engine... that truck still has DEF and all the emmisions junk the cruze does. I remember we here at the dealer use mobile 1 delvak oil in 15-40. i confirmed with parts department that it is in FACT NOT dexos 2 approved but meets CJ-4 standards. 

So why is it that the pickups don't have to use the Dexos 2 for warranty yet the cruze must? we both have the same emissions systems, both use ultra low sulfur highway diesel. This is odd that the big pickups dont have to use it and the Colorado and CTd have to. why not make all 3 oil burners use Dexos 2 or make it so non have to. either way it would make more oil get the dexos 2 stamp or if it is abolished or more oils meet the dexos 2 it would be favorable. or heck make it so any oil that's CJ-4 will allow easy of warranty so we can all get on with ownership with ease


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like a good question for your Warranty Admin.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i doubt she would know. its just kinda funny seeing that Chevy makes a double standard for standard equipment


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ask Isuzu.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im no lawyer by any means but im curiouse if someone took GM to court about this mabe they could present this as evidance. why are the pickups not requred to run the Dexos 2 oil when all other emmisions systems are the same. they deny CTD warrenty for non dexos 2 but not for the same equipt duramax
?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The Cruze and Colorado both use a VM Motori design diesel. 

The full-size use an Isuzu design diesel. 

Nothing to litigate. End of story. 

However, when the new Duramax appears expect it to require dexos2.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well if a CTd owner was to use a cj-4 oil because dexos 2 was not available and warranty got voided... maybe in front of a jury the person could ask why does one truck with same emissions get away with no warranty void with cj4 but not the cruze? almost like a double standard, this may convince the jury. just pondering late night thoughts lol. but im glad to hear the new hd will have to run dexos 2, this should push most oil manufacturers to reconsider getting the dexos badge.. i really want to run rottella t6 in the cruze since the whole home fleet runs it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

According to the owner's manual Dexos2 is not required for the Cruze but ACEA C3 is. 

"Use of Substitute Engine Oils if dexos2 is unavailable: In the event that dexos2-approved engine oil is not available at an oil change or for maintaining proper oil level, you may use substitute engine oil that meets ACEA C3 of the appropriate viscosity grade."

Source: Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manual (GMNA-Localizing-U.S./Canada-6007168) - Black plate (14,1) 2014 - 2nd Edition - 7/15/13 10-14 Vehicle Care

Also, Here's an interesting discussion on the topic with some good information:

VW507.00 versus CJ-4 | European and Import Motor Oils | Bob Is The Oil Guy


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

its funny how it clearly states we may use a alternative but as we have seen many dealers are quick to deny warranty coverage.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I'm sticking with a Dexos 2 oil, it really isn't that difficult. Whats much more important is regularly changing your oil. As for the full size Duramax motors, its a different motor with a different design, with a different emissions systems. No real comparison there. The Colorado "mini" Duramax will require Dexos 2.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

Under federal law, a car manufacture cannot force you to use a certain oil to maintain your warranty. Although it does have to me the specifications. Dexos 2 is not a specification.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Reno12469 said:


> Dexos 2 is not a specification.


Then what is it? And what is the specification?

Edit: The 2015 manual says "Ask for and use engine oils thatmeet the dexos2™ specification" Note, it doesn't say it has to have the dexos2 logo - it just has to meet the specification. And some oils do that by saying things "for use" without using the logo itself.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

The oil must meet ACEA C3. And I was wrong. Dexos 2 is considered a specification to GM. But as long as the oil you are using meets ACEA C3, that can't void your warranty because you aren't using Dexos 2 approved oil. Dexos 2 is a license as well so if a manufacture oil meets ACEA C3 and also wants the Dexos 2 approval, they have to pay GM a fee.


----------



## vahuja987 (Oct 15, 2017)

could we substitute dexos 1 for the diesel cruze


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

vahuja987 said:


> could we substitute dexos 1 for the diesel cruze


Absolutely NO.I've seen what happens when you use gas rated oil in a diesel.A friend of mine used Castrol synthetic in his Passat diesel,I guess he didn't read the fine print regarding diesel Castrol spec.I watched him change his oil and filter,didn't see the oil drain into the pan but the filter housing looked like it was filled with black jelly.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

vahuja987 said:


> could we substitute dexos 1 for the diesel cruze


Absolutely not, unless you want to kill your DPF and clog up your EGR system.

Just buy 2 bottles of this and get free shipping to your door: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-5W-30-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qt/179202222


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> Absolutely not, unless you want to kill your DPF and clog up your EGR system.
> 
> Just buy 2 bottles of this and get free shipping to your door: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-5W-30-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qt/179202222


Done. Used Ebates for 5% cash back and Walmart card for another 1% which covers my sales tax.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

karmatourer said:


> Done. Used Ebates for 5% cash back and Walmart card for another 1% which covers my sales tax.


Nice. I put 3 on the shelf last month. Can't beat that deal.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> its funny how it clearly states we may use a alternative but as we have seen many dealers are quick to deny warranty coverage.


Just get your oil changed at Victory Lane Chevrolet and move on. They only use Dexos 2 or so I was told.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

https://oilcanhenrys.com/blog/dexos-and-your-gm-vehicle/


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I remember when Dexos came on the market. I could find exactly the same oil, same composition, even at the price on the same shelf, next to "Dexos". Same manufacturer. I remember that, other then the new logo, nothing was different!...:laugh:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> Just get your oil changed at Victory Lane Chevrolet and move on. They only use Dexos 2 or so I was told.


i went to them for a good while. did my trans flush,brake flush, oil changes there. all of the senior service writers left so now its a bunch of know nothing idiots so im back to no good dealers in the area.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

pandrad61 said:


> i went to them for a good while. did my trans flush,brake flush, oil changes there. all of the senior service writers left so now its a bunch of know nothing idiots so im back to no good dealers in the area.


Good to know regarding Victory Layne. Since you blasted them and didn't share who you use in their place,I'll ask,who DO you use? And since you're a service advisor,why do you put so much emphasis on "senior" service writers for writing up mundane things like fluid changes? I'm more concerned with the person doing the work,not who's writing up my scheduled maintenance.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Cruze Diesel calls for Dexos 2. Dexos 2 has different specifications to meet than Dexos 1. It is a specification that has to be met. Just don't confuse Dexos 1 Gen 2 oil with Dexos 2. There is plenty of information on Dexos 2 on the Internet. Just do some searches and get educated. I did. I found out that Dexos 2 is more expensive and currently it's limited in availability. You must use it or risk voiding your warranty. I'm currently looking to stock up on Mobile 1 ESP 5w/30 for my cruze. The other one is Amsoil European 5W/30 which is their only Dexos 2 oil. Using any oil that's Dexos 2 will not void your warranty. Shop around and see what's out there. Eventually all Dexos 1 Gen 2 oil will be Dexos 2. It only makes sense so you don't stock a million different oils on the shelf.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

6speedTi said:


> Eventually all Dexos 1 Gen 2 oil will be Dexos 2. It only makes sense so you don't stock a million different oils on the shelf.


I was nodding along until I got here. This claim is completely unsubstantiated. There has been no evidence that shows oil manufacturers are going to make a move like this.

I don't even know what the ramifications are of moving to all low-saps oil, even for gasoline engines. Dexos 2 oil's are full synthetic and meet API SN certification, so it can be ran in Dexos 1 Gen1 cars, but I do not see that happening as an industry move.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> I was nodding along until I got here. This claim is completely unsubstantiated. There has been no evidence that shows oil manufacturers are going to make a move like this.
> 
> I don't even know what the ramifications are of moving to all low-saps oil, even for gasoline engines. Dexos 2 oil's are full synthetic and meet API SN certification, so it can be ran in Dexos 1 Gen1 cars, but I do not see that happening as an industry move.


GM did the same thing over time with automatic transmission fluid Dexron. You won't find Dexron I or II on the shelf because it's superceded by the latest Dexron. I believe it's IIIE. So if GM follows this pattern I see happening at some point. You now have Dexos 1 Gen 2 which supreceded Dexos 1 first Generation. 
Funny thing is I purchased a 5qt. Jug of Pennzoil 5w-30
Dexos 2 cheaper than Mobil 1 extended drain Dexos 1 Gen 2 and Castrol Dexos 1 Gen 2. Backwards compatible. So I'll use both Pennzoil on my Cruze diesel and my Sonic.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

6speedTi said:


> GM did the same thing over time with automatic transmission fluid Dexron. You won't find Dexron I or II on the shelf because it's superceded by the latest Dexron. I believe it's IIIE. So if GM follows this pattern I see happening at some point. You now have Dexos 1 Gen 2 which supreceded Dexos 1 first Generation.
> Funny thing is I purchased a 5qt. Jug of Pennzoil 5w-30
> Dexos 2 cheaper than Mobil 1 extended drain Dexos 1 Gen 2 and Castrol Dexos 1 Gen 2. Backwards compatible. So I'll use both Pennzoil on my Cruze diesel and my Sonic.


Yes, I can see GM getting rid of Dexos 1 Gen 1 and only having Dexos 1 Gen 2, which is similar to your analogy of the transmission fluid. However, that's not what you said. You said GM would get rid of Dexos 1 and only use Dexos 2.


6speedTi said:


> *Eventually all Dexos 1 Gen 2 oil will be Dexos 2.*


Dexos 1 Gen 2 and Dexos 2 are not the same thing.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> Good to know regarding Victory Layne. Since you blasted them and didn't share who you use in their place,I'll ask,who DO you use? And since you're a service advisor,why do you put so much emphasis on "senior" service writers for writing up mundane things like fluid changes? I'm more concerned with the person doing the work,not who's writing up my scheduled maintenance.


it all starts with the advisor. he gives the proper jobs to the right tech, covers mistakes, helps get the car in and out. if my advisor is 18, just out of high school and doesn't know they made a diesel cruze im not gonna let him write it up. i worked at chevy i know how it works. brought my spouses car in for noisy struts. they ordered new struts and sway bars/bushings. they did the sway bar and forgot to do the struts. i brought it back with noise and they said then " ohh we made a big mistake and never installed them. we sent them back to parts inventory.," so Gm was charged for a not done service. they had to re order them and wait another week. so yes the fact that seasoned and knowledgeable advisors all left is not a good sign to me. since im out of B2B i do my normal services. major repairs they do it under power-train warranty. i got shop/lift access and i use it. this weekend doing my fuel filter and oil change.most stuff i can do from my mechanic days, if its non maint ill let gm handle it.

Doug is a senior guy there and does my service write ups.


----------

